# Dish 500 + 2



## RobertB (Oct 16, 2002)

I have three Dish Network dishes (a Dish 500 looking at 110 & 119; a single dish looking at 61.5; and another single dish looking at 148) that I'd like to feed to my 501. What switch or combination of switches will work? I was thinking of using two SW21 switches: one to combine the single dishes into one feed that is then fed into the second SW21 along with the DISH 500. Thanks in advance for any advice.:shrug:


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

It'll work with an SW64/SW21 cascade on recievers that have support for the 129 bird.

Claude did it a while back, and everything showed up twice. you might try a search to see if the mesages are still around.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk RobertB! :hi:

MrAkai nailed it - the only way you can view 4 birds is with a SW21 cascaded off of outputs 2, 3, or 4 of a SW64 and with a receiver that has support for the 129 slot. Fortunately for you, the 501 is one of those receivers. But you have to use the SW64.

LadyTalia - there are 2 reasons that I can come up with to do this: In my case I want both east and west CBS-HD channels and the HD-Demo channel. Probably in a more common case, a subscriber wants the Sky Angel channels off of 61.5 and has locals on 148.


----------



## RobertB (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks for the assist everybody! Mark Lamutt is exactly right about the reason; I am a Sky Angel subscriber with two local stations on the 148 bird. I have been using my 501 to watch 110/119/148, and a 4000 to watch the Sky Angel channels. I have switched the Sky Angel channels over to the 501 and have linked the Dish 500 and 61.5 to it with a SW21. Two more questions: what do I do with the unneeded 4000 and where is the cheapest place to find a SW64? Any chance someone would trade?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I use the 4-sat set-up as described w/SW-21s cascaded from a SW-64. Just be aware that if you want to feed output #1 from the SW-64 to a rcvr the power inserter has to be between the switches. The other 3 ports can be fed direct.

The arrangement works pretty well most of the time but, once in a while, if I change from a 61.5 to 148 channel & occasionally when I 1st power up the rcvr I get a "Problem has been detected with your switch message" and I am prompted to run a switch test. It takes a few minutes to run a 50 point switch test but fortunately I have discovered that if I just go to the PD&S screen & select Sat 119 T11 it locks on the signal & everything is okay.

It doesn't sound like this will be an issue for you but if you receive identical channels from both 61.5 & 148 the rcvr will default to 61.5 & not let you "Channel Up" or "Channel Down" thru the one @148. So you have to turn on the EPG to go up or down or "Recall" back to a non-dupe.


----------

